# Help please! Flux DMCC



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

Btw I weigh about 205 lbs.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

I have two pairs of DMCC 11/12 and 12/13; they are stiff and light. Buy them they are fantastic and if you have some problems with the caps ladyflinstone (name in this forum) is a flux manager super good


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I think there have actually been alot of people complaining about them. I know they have had issues this year with toe straps breaking, but I personally dont ride them. That being said im sure this wont be a problem next year as they will no doubt remedy it quickly. Do some research and look at other brands that are comparable in performance to the DMCC and pick whats best for you. The flux arent canted if that is an issue for you as well...


User reviews are your friend...look for common problems and common positive things. Some other stiff freeride style bindings like the Rome Targa, Union Charger, Burton Diode and Ride El Hefe might be of interest.


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

Tackle said:


> I have two pairs of DMCC 11/12 and 12/13; they are stiff and light. Buy them they are fantastic and if you have some problems with the caps ladyflinstone (name in this forum) is a flux manager super good


Thank you for the replies! I was looking at the 12/13. Have you had problems with the caps? Honestly ive been looking for user reviews everywhere but everything is on the DMCC lights and not much on the DMCC. From what ive heard they are a quality binding that is more stiff but has enough flex to perform for park.. of course I do not have experience riding flux which I would like to change. Are flux caps known to have problems? I had not seen this anywhere previously.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

I broke the CAP and i received yesterday from US (I'm in Italy) for free the new and reinforced caps. Is a common problem of caps 12/13. But the flux USA is super efficient!!!!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

cooldocbk said:


> Are flux caps known to have problems?


Two of my riding partners have the FS45's. One guy has had both toe caps replaced as the top cross piece broke; one after 1 week, one after a month or so. Second guy had one break and replaced. The break spot was the same in all 3 caps ratchet side top cross piece. The local shop that did the replacing had a whole bunch of toe caps on order b/c according to them this was a common problem with this years flux toe caps. Down side is they are now riding mismatched toe caps. 

Again, im sure this wont be a problem after the new models come out.


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

Man... kinda torn now. really had my heart set on the dmcc but idk now.. idk if I wanna have to replace parts every other week.. :dunno:

anybody else have this experience? or any other feedback?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Just take a look at Flux's facebook page....in march they have 5 different people thanking them for the quick turn around on straps....

It would seem that if you buy this years bindings, you may be waiting for parts at some point.

I dont mean to hate on flux...but they should have shipped new caps out to their dealers to put on existing stock when this became a problem.


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

sorry to have to dumb this down, but do you mean that this years were improved? or that this years have problems but stores do not have replacement parts laying around? and lastly by this year do you mean 12-13?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems this years model (12/13) have the problem. It also seems like Flux is doing a great job of getting replacement parts to the people with problems. The local shop here had a bit of a wait to get them to my friends. 

Thats all I know...other than my satisfaction with my ________ bindings. 5 years, 4 pairs, high performance, no issues with breakage whatsoever with 40+ days a year.


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

Ohh I see, what are the bindings that you've used recently/riding style?

Hmm is it bad that I am still strongly considering the DMCC? lol

Thanks for your feedback btw


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I ride Burton bindings...old missions, freestyles, then new cartels and brand new mission restricted in that order.

I ride hard and fast... big mountain. I hit up the city hill here and there for some pipe/jumping fun and abuse all my gear to the max. the cartels are my favorite. They have excellent CS as well, but i have never had an issue. people have had problems with broken highbacks on the diodes, but nothing of mass-issue like the straps. 

Ive wanted to buy other brands (b/c burton has such a hold on snowboarding stuff) , but ive never had a reason to...I dont care for burton boards, or boots but their bindings are consistently high quality and everything i need.


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

sounds like a fun time haha but yeah i was looking at the cartels as well but for some reason i really dont know what it is im stuck on this dmcc, need someone to either talk me out of it or i just need to buy them (preferred) lol. good deal too, something like 170 (at least a good deal as far as i know)


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Flux did already better and stronger caps; I received them today


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Its a good deal, but in my opinion there is better binding tech out there for the same price...canting, reduced base material (forum, burton, etc). Its your money though, good luck with what you choose and be sure to put up a review when you've got a few days on what you get!


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

Tackle said:


> Flux did already better and stronger caps; I received them today


they are identical right? not different reinforced ones riight lol


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

Banjo said:


> Its a good deal, but in my opinion there is better binding tech out there for the same price...canting, reduced base material (forum, burton, etc). Its your money though, good luck with what you choose and be sure to put up a review when you've got a few days on what you get!


i see what you're saying, thanks bro. I'll probably only get one more day in this season but I'll review on what I can!


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

They are identical same shape but the composition is different they reinforced them!!! Flux said to me that by mail!!!


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

To explain,*Flux has a machine that heat molds toe straps, actually 10 of them. One of the machines was off calibration and was accidentally injecting tiny air bubbles into the mold thus making the straps perforated and prone to tearing from the inside out. This only occurred to a small batch of FTMs. A new batch of reinforced FTM's* have been made to replace this bad batch. They look the same, but they are made out of a stronger, denser material. On a case-by-case basis, Flux will be replacing any and all FTMs that break immediately. If you had to wait a little bit, or have gotten mis-matched straps, it is because we have been working hard to figure this out so you don't see any breaks in the future. We have sent some of the new straps out to shops so they have them on hand, but it may be quicker to just email me so I can get whatever you need in the mail. Please refer any warranty issues to [email protected]. I will continue to provide the best customer service possible! Flux prides ourselves on making a quality product... sometimes things like this happen, but we want to do all we can to make it right! Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

this flux customer service seems to be pretty on point..

+1 for ladyflinstone, nice to see caring customer service around!


----------

